# Meetings > Workshops >  Εισαγωγή στα Ασύρματα δίκτυα, Τετάρτη 23 Φεβρουαρίου

## papashark

*Tετάρτη 23 Φεβρουαρίου 19:00*

Στην *Αεραθλητική Λέσχη Αθηνών & Ολύμπου*:

Σκοπός η εισαγωγή στα ασύρματα δίκτυα και στο AWMN
-Θεωρεία RF
-Ασύρματες συσκευές WiFi 
-Διαμόρφωση σήματος
-Db και περιορισμοί
-Κεραίες
-Κανάλια & Παρεμβολές
-Υπολογισμός Link
-Στήσιμο πολλαπλών link
-Tοπολογία awmn
-Εφαρμογές στο awmn
-Διάφορες Απορείες

Διάρκεια περίπου 3 ώρες
Παρακαλώ όσοι θέλετε να έρθετε, να ρίξετε μια ματιά στο http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutorials/PlugMeIn/ ώστε να έχετε και έτοιμες απορείες.



Μπορείτε να έρθετε με τον ηλεκτρικό (κατεβαίνετε στάση Κάτω Πετραλώνων από την μεριά των Κάτω Πετραλώνων και ανεβαίνετε προς Αθήνα).

Για να βοηθήσω όσους έρθουν με δικό τους όχημα, το κομμάτι του χάρτη που βλέπετε ξεκινάει από το Πράκτικερ, μετά είναι το στρατόπεδο, μετά τις αποθήκες, μετά κάτι αθλητικές εγκαταστάσεις και μετά διασταύρωση με Π.Ράλλη, και το στενάκι που είναι η Δαιδαλιδών (που ανεβαίνει από την Πειραιώς προς τις γραμμές) είναι πιο ψηλά μεταξύ του Baby-O και μαγαζί (ο Θεός να το κάνει μαγαζί) με πυροσβεστήρες απέναντι από τα γήπεδα τέννις άμα θυμάμαι καλά.



Μετά έχει και φαγητό συνήθως σε κοντινή ταβέρνα για όσους θέλουν

----------


## SV1EOD

Ο εισηγητής ποιός θα είναι?(αν και υποθέτω εσύ papashark). Και γιατί δεν γίνεται στον σύλλογο όπως και τα υπόλοιπα?

----------


## papashark

1) O εισηγητής θα είμαι εγώ.
2) Θα μπορούσα να γράψω πολλά γιατί δεν γίνετε στην έδρα του συλλόγου, αλλά δεν έχω όρεξη να ανοίξουν flames εδώ μέσα. Όποιος θέλει να το συζητήση στην ενότητα του συλλόγου.

----------


## EOS

χρειάζεται κάποιου είδους εγγραφή για να παρακολουθήσουμε το event?

----------


## andreas

οχι , απλα πηγαινεις

----------


## papashark

> οχι , απλα πηγαινεις


Kαλό θα είναι να λέτε κι όλας ότι θέλετε να έρθετε, να ξέρω ότι θα έχω κόσμο και δεν θα με φάει το κρύο  :: 

Και βέβαια και παλαιότερα μέλη είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενα

----------


## drmitsos

Λεω να έρθω με ένα φίλο να γνωρίσουμε ενεργά μέλη του AWMN. Άρα δυο άτομα σίγουρα

----------


## EOS

Καλησπέρα, 
θα έρθουμε 2 άτομα: εγώ, (να συστηθώ: Δημήτρης και ήδη συνδεδεμένος ως client στην Καλλιθέα μέσω MEW 58 ::  και ο Δήμος (πιθανά ενδιαφερόμενος) και φίλος.

Θα τα πούμε εκεί!!!

----------


## infl00p

τώρα που τέλιωσε η εξεταστική λέω να ερθω και εγώ, ελπίζω τουλαχιστον να μην είμαι πάλι μόνος με τον papashark.

----------


## papashark

Θα πλήνω τα πόδια μου αυτήν την φορά, μην ανυσηχείς  ::

----------


## ririco

Θα ηθελα πολυ να ερθω αλλα δυστυχως δουλευω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aliakmwn

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μαγνητοσκοπηθει η ολη παρουσιαση και να διανεμηθει στο δικτυο? 

Αλλη μια καλη λυση θα μπορουσε ισως να ειναι η ζωντανη της μεταδοση...

Να την δουμε κι εμεις οι Θεσσαλονικεις  ::

----------


## mbjp

και εγω θα ειμαι παρον εφοσον ξεμπερδεψω νωρις απο τη δουλεια

----------


## andreas

Θα περασω και εγω να σου φερω το τηλεφωνο και αν βρω χρονο θα κατσω κιολας  ::

----------


## papashark

Να σας το θυμίσω στους νέους (και όχι μόνο !  ::  )

----------


## andreas

::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Αν τελειώσω νωρίς από την δουλειά θα περάσω και εγώ μία βολτίτσα  ::

----------


## Aliens-

Επειδεί δεν έχω καμιά δουλειά, θα περάσω και εγώ μια βολτίτσα  ::

----------


## robotech_

Γαμώτο πάλι θα χάσω ωραίο event.Έχω ιταλικά

----------


## papashark

Don't worry, στο επόμενο, σε ένα μήνα περίπου  ::

----------

